# Successful Coup.  Nat 20 Now owned by RangerWickett



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2002)

With the untimely poisoning of Morrus, I now control the company.  Future bribes should be mailed directly to me, and if I like you, I'll send you the book you ask for.

On the up side, since we can't sell Wild Spellcraft anymore, I'm going to be giving it away free.  A free copy to the first person who asks for one!


----------



## David McKee (Apr 1, 2002)

*Have I been fooled?*

I'd like to have the book, please.

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2002)

Cool.  I'll email you to discuss how I should deliver it to you.  It works best if you have AIM or ICQ, so I can just do a file transfer, since I can't fit the whole pdf file into an email.


----------



## Blacksad (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm the second person, so I won't have anything   ?


----------



## David McKee (Apr 7, 2002)

*Thanks!*

I'm enjoying Wild Spellcraft.  The mishap tables in particular are great.  I'm reminded a bit of the old Jester NPC from dragon magazine with his _occasional_ ability to control the wand of wonder.  

Good stuff.  Thanks again!

-David


----------

